# First Test Cycle - Hair Loss?



## Adamnw (Jul 15, 2009)

HI all...

Sorry to make my first post a question, I use to use the dreaded bb.com but wanted a forum near home!

Ive just start my first cycle off Test (training 6 years, countless oral roids but now ventured to the dark side completely lol)

I'm worried about hair loss - Anybody any recommendations?

Any supplements out there any good for preventing hair loss whilst on a cycle (thats not too hard to get hold off as I havent too many sources)

BIG thanks to you all


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

proscar is a good choice,theres plenty of sources on the net mate:thumbup1:


----------



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep proscar is what you need if your worried mate.

The problem is AS will not make you go bald if you are not pre disposed to going bald. In other words if you are not meant to lose your hair then no amount of AS that you take will make you lose it.

On the other hand if you are going to go bald then the use of AS make it happen quicker. Not good eh!!


----------



## Hydie331 (May 18, 2009)

I have that problem pre disposed to baldness aint good.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Hydie331 said:


> I have that problem pre disposed to baldness aint good.


i ask this many times, how would you know if your pre disposed to baldness though? could you tell from hair thickness or your family generation?


----------



## Hydie331 (May 18, 2009)

Family both my dads side and mothers side are bald so im f**ked, My hair is quite thick but i see the receding lines already and im only 20 :thumb:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Hydie331 said:


> Family both my dads side and mothers side are bald so im f**ked, My hair is quite thick but i see the receding lines already and im only 20 :thumb:


im slightly receeding at the sides on my forehead, it wont stop me taking gear though ill just shave the lot off as its gonna happen anyway


----------



## Hydie331 (May 18, 2009)

I will be doing the same if it gets bad cant stop the inevitable


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> proscar is a good choice,theres plenty of sources on the net mate:thumbup1:


 Even though Proscar might help to some extent, it won't solve the problem. Hair loss is determined by two factors: first is the DHT, which Proscar would inhibit, and the other one is the androgenic character of testosterone (or other AAS) - there is nothing you can do about it. So even though Proscar might reduce hair loss, it won't keep you safe from it, especially if you're on gear.


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

mate i have done so much research on this!!!

this is the best advice you will find!!

dutesteride advart .5mg every day on cycle.

minoxidil 5% topical solution every day couple of drops.

nizoral anti dandruff shampoo (from boots) helps hair loss.

vit b6 and copper peptide.

saw palmetto

finesteride 1mg evry day

start taking the dut and finest about a month before cycle start and then for about 2months after at a lower dose but i wouldnt recommend taking the dht blockers such as finset/dut perminatley as it has the possibilty to increase erectile disfunction and decreased semen production. but take it on cycle for a few months will not be a problem and will really help your hair!!!!!!!!!!!

minoxidil is ok not a wonder drug but it does help increase blood supply to scalp and stimulate the dormant hair follicles to start doing summat again!

dunesteride blocks more than one path way of DHT production there for it is of more use and better than finesteride for stopping hair shedding!

nizoral shampoo is a anti dnadruff shampo in boots and it has been shown to decrease hair shedding... on loads of guys!!

b6 and palemetto and copper peptid is also worth trying it cant do any harm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the above info is about the best i have concluded from variouse research i have done and about the best you can hope for to stop hair shedding.

also when you start taking the hair loss products your hair will re start a growth cycle by shedding hair that are on the way out any way so dont **** ur self if it starts fallling when you start the above meds.

hope i have helped:confused1:


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

Also when using the above named options of preventing hair loss!! you will be ok to use small doses of test which is the worst in terms of hair loss and DHT conversion, doses in the regeon of 300-400mg will be ok!!! dont get me wrong the test will effect it but... i think you will be pleased with how little when using the methods described.

as some one said MPB (Baldness) is genetic and its going and there aint nothing you can do about it..... but you sure as hell can minimise it quite effectively....


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

skinny with hair--huge without i know what id pick


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

paulo said:


> skinny with hair--huge without i know what id pick


reps for that, ive been for someone to say that for a long time lol:thumb:.

Would you rather be a skinny mop or a big beefy bald muscle bound [email protected], i know which one id pick aswell


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Look at the plus sides

No more buying shampoo

No more buying Combs/brushes

No more dandruff


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Look at the plus sides
> 
> No more buying shampoo
> 
> ...


dam you missed the best one:rolleyes: what about saving all that money going to the barbers and putting it towards gear instead :thumb:


----------



## Hydie331 (May 18, 2009)

paulo said:


> skinny with hair--huge without i know what id pick


And what would that be?


----------



## yoonit (Jul 17, 2009)

it'll pay itself off in the end


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

personally id go with huge with hair!!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

andysutils said:


> reps for that, ive been for someone to say that for a long time lol:thumb:.
> 
> Would you rather be a skinny mop or a big beefy bald muscle bound [email protected], i know which one id pick aswell


exactly----im 41 and receeding a bit anyway so prob a matter of time before a number 2 all over,,,,,,still a handsome mofo mind:whistling:


----------

